# ModRewrite Problem



## timestamp (3. Oktober 2010)

Hi

irgendwie funktioniert folgende .htaccess Datei nicht. Ich werde auf den entsprechenden Pfad umgeleitet (und erhalte Meldung darüber dass dieser nicht existiert). Ich möchte aber dass ich auf der index.php bleibe:

```
RewriteEngine on
RewriteRule http://localhost/clanwebsite/(team) index.php?page1=\1
```

Die .htaccess Datei befindet sich in /clanwebsite


----------



## tsbmusic (3. Oktober 2010)

Bist du sicher, dass dein Server mod_rewrite unterstützt?


----------



## timestamp (3. Oktober 2010)

ich nutze xampp, da hat es auf jeden fall schon einmal funktioniert.


----------

